# StripeOmatic?!?!?! New Product???



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

I've seen this cropping up more and more from detailers on Instagram - even messaged a couple of people who are supposed to be resellers of it but either they're not or can't be bothered to get back to me.

Does anyone know what this contraption is and how I get one?? I'm all for doing it the normal way with an upholstery brush but if there is a device which makes it easier and less time consuming I'm all in! 

Any ideas?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lols. I think it's a detailing joke mate.


----------



## danbryannnn (Aug 11, 2014)

It's all just an inside joke sorry 🙈🙈


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

gally said:


> Lols. I think it's a detailing joke mate.


Thanks Gally....... look up gullible and you'll find me  don't I look like a **** lol!!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

:lol:

Matt Rudd sells them now - he's on Instagram MattRudd94


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

I got my development one, makes striping so much easier! There are a few teething problems and the guy behind it wants it to be perfect when he releases it. IMO he's getting a bit obsessive about it but who wouldn't!


The planned production model is supposedly going to be able to stripe logos and branding onto the mats, if it's anywhere as good as my v1 development one that just does fixed stripes it will be awesome! 

A couple guys have the v2 which has adjustable stripe width!


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Dirtydetailing on Instagram is behind it all he has just had a delivery of 100 units there going quick though...


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

nichol4s said:


> Dirtydetailing on Instagram is behind it all he has just had a delivery of 100 units there going quick thought..


He????


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

Short1e said:


> He????


Yes Laura, he! It is 1916 after all, women don't have the right to drive cars let alone wash them...


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

So it is an actual thing???? I've tried messaging Matt Rudd twice but got no response, he's on here too but had nothing back. I'll message Laura and see what's what 

Thanks

Matty


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Callummarshall said:


> I got my development one, makes striping so much easier! There are a few teething problems and the guy behind it wants it to be perfect when he releases it. IMO he's getting a bit obsessive about it but who wouldn't!
> 
> The planned production model is supposedly going to be able to stripe logos and branding onto the mats, if it's anywhere as good as my v1 development one that just does fixed stripes it will be awesome!
> 
> A couple guys have the v2 which has adjustable stripe width!


Any pictures of it in action Callum??


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

I've been using the original manual version for 20 years- perfectly fit for purpose so no point looking at anything 'new' :thumb:


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

danbryannnn said:


> It's all just an inside joke sorry


Is that actually the craic?? Gutted, I thought there was genuinely a way to make epic stripes!!  still....... practice makes perfect!


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

It's a thing, you can buy it next to the long waits and the sky hooks


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Frosts have sold it for years. but its for pin strips :lol:


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

richtea78 said:


> It's a thing, you can buy it next to the long waits and the sky hooks


Ah yeah, next to the glass hammers and tartan paint!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

richtea78 said:


> It's a thing, you can buy it next to the long waits and the sky hooks


Which are next to the heft handed screwdrivers and spirit level bubbles.....


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

this is the new ltd edition one


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

euge07 said:


> this is the new ltd edition one


I'm never gonna live this down am I?!  that's similar to what I use at the minute, I'm just gonna rock with that and invent the sodding stripeomatic myself hahaha!


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

To be honest I've been thinking about this.. may sound totally stupid but.... you can get stencils to put marks on horses by back brushing the hair in all sorts of patterns.. have they not created similar for this job yet? To be fair it's a cheats way but.... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

storm2284 said:


> To be honest I've been thinking about this.. may sound totally stupid but.... you can get stencils to put marks on horses by back brushing the hair in all sorts of patterns.. have they not created similar for this job yet? To be fair it's a cheats way but....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Sorry too disappoint but this has also been done


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

Damn there was me thinking I'd found a money earner 😂 haha 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tylerbrook (Nov 8, 2016)

Stripeomatic = vac lines ha


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

I use the v1 on interior mats as it leaves narrower stripes.....



And the v2 on the boot liner, as they're ummmm.....wider! Having both versions of this amazing invention really makes the mats stand out! :lol:

(At the inventors request, I've blacked out the 'StripOmatic as I hear they're may be a v3 coming soon and I might get to 'product test' it before full development/manufacturing/release


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Actrosman said:


> I use the v1 on interior mats as it leaves narrower stripes.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So we've got far enough to know it's actually a thing???? I'm so confused right now....... is it just a vac attachment??


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Brilliant :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Ok the jig is up...........  got it sorted and I'm gonna order one shortly


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I still have no idea :lol: guessing it's a brush?


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Did anyone mention Vac attachment? I didn't! And 'a brush'? Someone will be along and say 'credit card size piece of plastic' next!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

AS_BO said:


> Ah yeah, next to the glass hammers and tartan paint!


Hey don't knock the Tartan Paint...:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Just a heads up. We tried the V1 which was an overseas version earlier in the year. V2, was a tad better but the V3 seemed to disappoint. 

Whilst it 'did a job', we went to the drawing board and created a set which of course are made in the UK by specialists. - At the moment, and as part of the system, we are adding the option of being able to implement the manufacturer logos into fabric using our Fabricmatic.

Currently caught up in legal licensing with the manufacturers, but - coming soon for sure.

:thumb:

J


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

The_Bouncer said:


> Just a heads up. We tried the V1 which was an overseas version earlier in the year. V2, was a tad better but the V3 seemed to disappoint.
> 
> Whilst it 'did a job', we went to the drawing board and created a set which of course are made in the UK by specialists. - At the moment, and as part of the system, we are adding the option of being able to implement the manufacturer logos into fabric using our Fabricmatic.
> 
> ...


So stripeomatic by bouncer's on the horizon!! This has become a personal crusade now Jay so if you fancy an impartial test pilot let me know 

Thanks fella


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

The_Bouncer said:


> Just a heads up. We tried the V1 which was an overseas version earlier in the year. V2, was a tad better but the V3 seemed to disappoint.
> 
> Whilst it 'did a job', we went to the drawing board and created a set which of course are made in the UK by specialists. - At the moment, and as part of the system, we are adding the option of being able to implement the manufacturer logos into fabric using our Fabricmatic.
> 
> ...


Soooooo......a v3 is 'out there' already.....hmmmm, interesting. I'd tried a couple of previous models before but I think they were just cheap Chinese copies and broke easily due to poor design & cheap materials. My father-in-law is an engineer (Manchester area, does engine rebuilds etc) so might try and get him involved in some development.....stay tuned! If his takes off, I might be able to negotiate a group buy....any one interested? :thumb:


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Actrosman said:


> Soooooo......a v3 is 'out there' already.....hmmmm, interesting. I'd tried a couple of previous models before but I think they were just cheap Chinese copies and broke easily due to poor design & cheap materials. My father-in-law is an engineer (Manchester area, does engine rebuilds etc) so might try and get him involved in some development.....stay tuned! If his takes off, I might be able to negotiate a group buy....any one interested? :thumb:


I think you know by now I'm in


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

PMSL this is just too funny :lol:


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Back in the summer, a 'friend' managed to get hold of a prototype StripOmatic for seats, as he thought that stripey seats would be more visible than stripey mats. I had a go with it but to be honest it was a bit cumbersome. The one off 'prototype' got lost somewhere in the shed, the design plans got lost and that was that.....possibly gone forever 😱😢


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Tylerbrook (Nov 8, 2016)

Wouldn't want to sit in them ha


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

After a trip to the supermarket this morning the TT's boot carpet was in need of a hoover. I used the much vaunted StripeOmatic and the results can be seen below. It was adjusted to produce 8" x 8" squares and looks a bit different from the more normal stripes. 

Alan W


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

This thread is so full of win


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm confused. Is this actually a tool or hoover attachment?


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

I have managed to acquire this spy pic of the supposed 3.5 model. Apparently it incorporates several new innovative features into the unit but as of yet I have no details and just rumours so It wouldn't be fair to misinform.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

DouglasH said:


> Hey don't knock the Tartan Paint...:thumb:


That was the limited edition Mx5 only available in Scotland right? :lol:


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

Christian6984 said:


> That was the limited edition Mx5 only available in Scotland right? :lol:


Probably an £8000 optional extra like that green Merc paint


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Danjc said:


> I have managed to acquire this spy pic of the supposed 3.5 model. Apparently it incorporates several new innovative features into the unit but as of yet I have no details and just rumours so It wouldn't be fair to misinform.


Oooh.....I like a good 'spy pic'......bit like the heavily camouflaged cars & trucks that they think no one will see but there's always someone camped up in a bush somewhere, waiting for that magical moment when a 'product in its development stage' breaks cover.....wonder what it will look like when it's finally on general release.... hope it's reasonably priced!! But, as with most things, you can bet someone has already seen this and is already drawing up a V4!!! :lol:


----------

